# Help finding an immigration agent



## Jamie.foxy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi,
I am in the early stages of starting the whole process, but first things first, I need an immigration agent/attorney preferably an agent, can anyone recommend one? Or know of any companies?

Any help would be much appreciated!
Also we are looking for relocation to California in Anaheim if anyone has any info?

ThAnks guys!,

Jamie


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like you are looking into moving to the States without any specific plan in mind? 

Immigration agents are usually only out for your money so you should look for an immigration lawyer - since you are still in the UK you should engage one there.

Have you looked at the stickies to see if you qualify for any of the visa available?

Most visas are issued on the following basis:-

Employment visa - must be applied for by the potential employer - not employee.
Investment visa 
Family visa - ie. you have close relative in the States who can sponsor you.
Spousal visa - ie. married to a US citizen.

Do you qualify for any of these?


----------



## Jamie.foxy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi,
I don't have any of these,
Altho I was planning of travelling out first to find an employer, do you have any tips on how the best way to go about securing a job offer? 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

An immigration agent is normally for a country that is actively seeking immigrants (usually immigrants with specific skills or professions). The US isn't looking for immigrants, so I would be extremely wary of anyone claiming to be an "agent" for US immigration.

For securing a US visa, you normally would use an immigration attorney if you have some specific problem or issue related to a particular category of visa. They can't really help you if you have nothing to base a visa application on.

If you succeed in finding a potential employer, they will sponsor your application and they will be the ones to consult their legal advisors for the best way to proceed.

As far as finding an employer in the US, good luck. Your best chance is if you have some particular talent, experience or training that is in short supply in the US. There is no list of these niches. The employer will have to justify hiring a foreigner needing a visa over hiring someone local for the same job, and the process of sponsoring a visa is not free for the employer.

Job hunting is a marketing project in the US. It's up to you to "sell" yourself to a potential employer - what you can do for the company and what special competences you bring to the deal. Make sure that your field of expertise and your academic credentials are acknowledged in the US. Many professions are licensed in the US at the state level and without state qualifications you won't be considered for the job.

Don't mean to be a killjoy but the job market in the US is pretty brutal and being a foreigner needing a visa puts you at a distinct disadvantage in the job market.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The unemployment rate in California is nearly 12% - only Nevada is higher.

Unless you have exceptional skills, good degrees and managerial/executive experience I would not bother travelling to the States.

California also does not need unskilled people either - plenty of folks around looking for retail, bar, waitress, part time jobs too.

As Bev says the potential employer has to go through hoops with the immigration authorities to get you here and pay for the privilege. 

Its really tough to get to the States these days.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jamie.foxy said:


> Hi,
> I don't have any of these,
> Altho I was planning of travelling out first to find an employer, do you have any tips on how the best way to go about securing a job offer?
> Thanks for the help!


A job offer does not mean a visa. Read through the stickies at the beginning of the US Forum to learn a bit about the requirements of employment based visa. USCIS.gov will give you additional info.
Employment based visa has to applied for by the employer.
Can you share your professional background and skill sets?
What is your reasoning behind the idea of an immigration agent? BTW the US term is attorney as there is no active recruiting of immigrants.


----------



## Jamie.foxy (Jun 20, 2011)

twostep said:


> A job offer does not mean a visa. Read through the stickies at the beginning of the US Forum to learn a bit about the requirements of employment based visa. USCIS.gov will give you additional info.
> Employment based visa has to applied for by the employer.
> Can you share your professional background and skill sets?
> What is your reasoning behind the idea of an immigration agent? BTW the US term is attorney as there is no active recruiting of immigrants.



Hi
My employment background is hairdressing with all relevant qualifications, i am currently studying salon business management degree (BA), also i should mention my partner is just finishing her medical degree, also we have 2 young children.

We do have a plan of what we want to achieve etc, 
with regards to an agent i thought it would be easier for someone to help with the process and help with the complexity of visas.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jamie.foxy said:


> Hi
> My employment background is hairdressing with all relevant qualifications, i am currently studying salon business management degree (BA), also i should mention my partner is just finishing her medical degree, also we have 2 young children.
> 
> We do have a plan of what we want to achieve etc,
> with regards to an agent i thought it would be easier for someone to help with the process and help with the complexity of visas.


You need to do your homework.
Hairdresser even with business management will not get you an employment based visa unless you have unusual skills such as prizes at renowned competitions. There is no basis for an employer to sponsor a visa.
There is no partner visa. US immigration recognizes traditional couples only.
Medical degree can mean a lot. What is she working on?


----------

